# New and very shy...



## Love.Metal (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi, I have just gotten up the courage to join here. I am a female who loves large men, and I am just now becoming comfortable with that. My bf is big and handsome, but I am *way* too shy to really ever show him how much I adore his looks. I am a total belly person, and I am constantly scoping people out in public, even though it's embarrassing to get caught... 
I really would love any messages with advice or support from anyone who wants to take the time...I'm so glad that I found this site, and I look forward to learning a whole lot from everyone! 
I'm not sure what to call myself, I'm not big myself, but since I like large men, am I a FFA...?!? Help!  
Thanks a million to all, this site rocks my socks


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 4, 2007)

I would say you are a FFA.


----------



## Goreki (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi! Welcome to the boards.

It's not so scary here, so feel free to ask everyone as many questions as you like. There's no such thing as a stupid question. Only stupid answers 

You sound like an FFA to me too.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Jan 4, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> I am a total belly person, and I am constantly scoping people out in public, even though it's embarrassing to get caught...



Hehe, you might find after a little while that you want to get caught by the BHM's you check out. :wubu: Most aren't used to it so they'll be onto you. 

Welcome!


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks a bunch for the replys and support, and I guess this officially makes me an FFA...I will wear the title with pride! Thanks for the welcome, it feels great to have found a place like this.


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks Blondeegrldd, and yes...sometimes there's a very small part of me that wants to get caught staring with my mouth hanging open at all the sexy bellies, but I'm just soooo shy :blush: Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 5, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> Hi, I have just gotten up the courage to join here. I am a female who loves large men, and I am just now becoming comfortable with that. My bf is big and handsome, but I am *way* too shy to really ever show him how much I adore his looks. I am a total belly person, and I am constantly scoping people out in public, even though it's embarrassing to get caught...
> I really would love any messages with advice or support from anyone who wants to take the time...I'm so glad that I found this site, and I look forward to learning a whole lot from everyone!
> I'm not sure what to call myself, I'm not big myself, but since I like large men, am I a FFA...?!? Help!
> Thanks a million to all, this site rocks my socks



*I completely relate to the feelings you share. I was always totally turned on by men with big bellys and loved them...and secretly wanted to fatten up whoever I was dating..til i met a guy that had no qulams about his huge belly and wearing just a vest at biker functions and i would live vicariously watching him eat large while i was always dieting...<sigh>...welcome *


----------



## lemmink (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome!  I'm also a belly person... and once you do get over your shyness, when you tell him how much you fancy him, you likely won't regret it.  (Oh, and he'll probably love it too!)


----------



## Tad (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome to the boards! It sure sounds like you are an FFA--and it is always delightful to hear from more of you.

I'm sure your boyfriend has at least some idea that you like his tummy, but I understand it can be pretty nerve wracking to say something like that openly. Maybe practice resting your head on it more often, should give him some idea you are fond of it?

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you *so* much everyone, all the feedback is wonderful.


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 5, 2007)

edx said:


> Welcome to the boards! It sure sounds like you are an FFA--and it is always delightful to hear from more of you.
> 
> I'm sure your boyfriend has at least some idea that you like his tummy, but I understand it can be pretty nerve wracking to say something like that openly. Maybe practice resting your head on it more often, should give him some idea you are fond of it?
> 
> ...



Thank you! It's great to feel so welcome here...the whole FFA thing is so new for me! But it's fun to have the honor of calling myself that :batting: 
As for my bf knowing, he knows that I like it, he just has no idea to what extent. I can't pull my eyes away when he walks by shirtless, but it's still so embarrassing! He doesn't understand why I look at his belly jiggle instead of his face...I just don't want him to get freaked out and uncomfortable. He's not huge, but big by most standards at 6'0" and 320 lbs :wubu: 
I will definetly try laying my head on it more...any excuse to do that is wonderful!!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello & welcome


----------



## kattylee (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome. I too am a recently self-discovered FFA. Your man sounds hot, you are very lucky!

x


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 5, 2007)

Yay for new FFA's! Thank you for the post...we FFA's need to stick together now that we are out and about! And yes, he's very hott, maybe I'll post a pic of him sometime soon...:smitten:


----------



## kattylee (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah post a pic! If you feel bad about doing it without his permission, you could post it for like 24 hours to give us girls a look, then take the pic down x


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah, I think I'll do that, 'cause it would be a shame for you not to see him!! I'll have to look for some new pics tonight, or convince him to let me take a few...


----------



## Tad (Jan 5, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> I just don't want him to get freaked out and uncomfortable.



You might want to go read this thread: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=193690#poststop

It was for a male FA trying to convince a BBW that he was attracted to her, but I think a good part of the advice would translate.

-Ed


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 5, 2007)

edx said:


> You might want to go read this thread: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=193690#poststop
> 
> It was for a male FA trying to convince a BBW that he was attracted to her, but I think a good part of the advice would translate.
> 
> -Ed



Thank you, that was very helpful to read. You seem to know so much about these things!! He has mentioned that he is attempting to make his belly even bigger...but I didn't say anything, I was too scared. Does that mean he knows I want him to, or is he just doing it for him!? He hates how big he is...but I always tell him he's perfect, I just don't mention the weight thing. Like I said, I mostly don't want to make him uncomfortable and I don't want him to think I'm weird...all of your advice is wonderful! I thank you very much


----------



## SnapDragon (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome. There was another thread with a similar theme recently:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16038

-SnapDragon.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 6, 2007)

hey thats my thread.
as a belly lovin ffa- i welcome one more of our own. <3


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 6, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> hey thats my thread.
> as a belly lovin ffa- i welcome one more of our own. <3



Thanks, I really am so happy that there are so many FFA's...it's just a great thing to realize after so many years of feeling like I was the only one :happy: Glad to be included as one of you belly-lovers! Bellies rock!


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Jan 6, 2007)

welcome with arms wide open and adore your heart-agram


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 6, 2007)

luv_lovehandles said:


> welcome with arms wide open and adore your heart-agram



Thanks!!


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome to the boards fellow FFA  
I`m one of the girls who has a thing with big soft bellies, too. Well, with time you´ll get used to it and wont have any probs to admit it to everyone. At least I dont have some anymore. I dont explicitly tell people that I get turned on by the thought of a guy gaining, but I havent any trouble to tell them I like big man :wubu: 
But before I got internet and found other FFAs and information about the topic it wasnt more then a secret desire.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 7, 2007)

Be open if you will. I think this society has conditioned people to be more accepting of girls with unexpected turn-ons. 

Also remember, no matter how awkward it gets, don't be afraid to appear with a fat guy in public. If you date somebody but don't show them because it's to embarassing to be seen with a fatty, you deserve a kick in the shins and a punch in the boobs.


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 7, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Be open if you will. I think this society has conditioned people to be more accepting of girls with unexpected turn-ons.
> 
> Also remember, no matter how awkward it gets, don't be afraid to appear with a fat guy in public. If you date somebody but don't show them because it's to embarassing to be seen with a fatty, you deserve a kick in the shins and a punch in the boobs.



Don't worry, I LOVE showing my man off, I take him out every chance I get just to see the other girls' jealous stares  

*Thanks for the support, everyone!!! Much appreciated*


----------



## kattylee (Jan 7, 2007)

Any update on the pics?


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 7, 2007)

kattylee said:


> Any update on the pics?



Well Kattylee, for you, I snuck in the bedroom and took some pics while he was sleeping. Unfortunately, since he's laying down at an interesting angle, his belly doesn't look very impressive  
I'll try and post them here in a minute, first time attempting to post a pic, so bear with me!


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 7, 2007)

I sure hope these attatchments work, my sincere apologies if they don't.
If they do, and you are able to view them, then this is my bf (he was sleeping):
6'0, 320 lbs. :smitten:
Since he's laying down, his belly isn't that impressive, I'll try and take some standing ones soon. Sorry they are almost the same, I couldn't do much with that pose! :doh: 

View attachment FE256BA1-0190-E3BE-614FDE58387D6E67.jpg


View attachment FE2978A8-0E39-A17B-8A348715A6547699.jpg


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jan 7, 2007)

hmmmm yummy! :eat2:


----------



## kattylee (Jan 7, 2007)

His belly looks great! Thanks for posting x


----------



## Tad (Jan 8, 2007)

I was thinking, there is one thing that you might be able to make work for you. In general us guys are pretty interested in sex, and are comparatively black and white and external about what we like and dont like. That is, to use a stereotypical example, a guy may know the sight of large breasts turns him on, or to take a common example sometimes brought up here at Dimensions, elbow dimples. That is, most guys can look at some feature and find it sexy and a turn on, pretty much in isolation from anything else. Women generally seem a little more holistic, or at least like to claim that they are (more the whole package and less I love this, and this and that). Most guys would simply adore having something that turned women no the way you all have things that turn us on. There was a bit of a spoof on this on an episode of Roseanne years ago, where Dan had to shave an armpit for some reason and was bemoaning the fact. Roseanne told him it was kind of sexy, and after that he was on about it all the time You wanna touch it? *wink* *nudge* type thing. Hopefully over the top, but it has some truth. Most guys would just love to have some simple thing that they knew revved their gals engines.

Given which, without going into the whole thing in too much detail yet, maybe you could come out about being in lust with his belly. It might seem a bit strange, but balanced against that knowing what he has that can turn you on, he might well figure that is a fair trade! Something like I have a confession to make, Im falling madly in lust with your belly. You are so handsome to me over all, but your belly is just becoming my naughty little secret. How it looks, how it feels, the weight of it, everything. I hope you dont mind if Im open, in private, about how much it is turning me on. 

After that easing into the whole rest of his fat gradually should be not so hard, once he recognizes the pay off in the bedroom (living room, kitchen, wherever.).

One thing that might be a good or bad side effect is that this might inspire him to be more open about his particular preferences, which could be a lot of fun or maybe youd rather not know, I dont know.

-Ed


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 8, 2007)

edx said:


> I was thinking, there is one thing that you might be able to make work for you. In general us guys are pretty interested in sex, and are comparatively black and white and external about what we like and dont like. That is, to use a stereotypical example, a guy may know the sight of large breasts turns him on, or to take a common example sometimes brought up here at Dimensions, elbow dimples. That is, most guys can look at some feature and find it sexy and a turn on, pretty much in isolation from anything else. Women generally seem a little more holistic, or at least like to claim that they are (more the whole package and less I love this, and this and that). Most guys would simply adore having something that turned women no the way you all have things that turn us on. There was a bit of a spoof on this on an episode of Roseanne years ago, where Dan had to shave an armpit for some reason and was bemoaning the fact. Roseanne told him it was kind of sexy, and after that he was on about it all the time You wanna touch it? *wink* *nudge* type thing. Hopefully over the top, but it has some truth. Most guys would just love to have some simple thing that they knew revved their gals engines.
> 
> Given which, without going into the whole thing in too much detail yet, maybe you could come out about being in lust with his belly. It might seem a bit strange, but balanced against that knowing what he has that can turn you on, he might well figure that is a fair trade! Something like I have a confession to make, Im falling madly in lust with your belly. You are so handsome to me over all, but your belly is just becoming my naughty little secret. How it looks, how it feels, the weight of it, everything. I hope you dont mind if Im open, in private, about how much it is turning me on.
> 
> ...



You know, I believe you may have more than a touch of genius in you  
I think I may have to try it that way...get in on a level that he can relate to. and I think I may have even made progress today on my own!! We were laying in bed, and I just started kissing and nibbling on his belly. Then I just kinda played with it a bit (rubbing, kneading, etc.) He got this strange look on his face, so I got worried. But when I stopped, he asked me to keep going, and that he liked the fact that I was enjoying myself. Possible headway?!? Hopefully. Thanks for all the input, I really appreciate it


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 9, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> I sure hope these attatchments work, my sincere apologies if they don't.
> If they do, and you are able to view them, then this is my bf (he was sleeping):
> 6'0, 320 lbs. :smitten:
> Since he's laying down, his belly isn't that impressive, I'll try and take some standing ones soon. Sorry they are almost the same, I couldn't do much with that pose! :doh:


*
O ya they worked..and thats DEFENITELY WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT...you are one lucky woman that belly, even lying down looks like perfection to me THanks FOR SHARING *:smitten:


----------

